# What color is Raider?



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is he a black and Tan? I am trying to learn all the colors and what all the words like "saddle back" mean. So excuse me for all the questions. 




















Sorry if this doesn't belong here.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blanket black and tan.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is he a blanket because the black covers his whole back? And Saddle means the middle of the back?


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmmm... I think I'd be calling him a bi color. When I think of black and tans, I think of saddle backs or blankets. But he's pretty much mostly black with the exception of the tan on his legs and little bit on his face/neck. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, just my guess.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Erin S said:


> Hmmm... I think I'd be calling him a bi color. When I think of black and tans, I think of saddle backs or blankets. But he's pretty much mostly black with the exception of the tan on his legs and little bit on his face/neck. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, just my guess.


Definitely not a bi-color. Bi-colors don't have tan on their faces or behind their ears. This is a blanket back. Sometimes blanket backs can easily be mistaken for a bi-color, but the rule of thumb is no tan on face or behind ears.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a bi-color. As you can see, they are almost all black except for their legs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Saddle back is below. Ribs are black but legs/thighs are tan/red

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breedinfo.html


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

tank101 said:


> Is he a blanket because the black covers his whole back? And Saddle means the middle of the back?


Exactly! Nice looking dog, too. Where did you get him?


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Exactly! Nice looking dog, too. Where did you get him?



he is not mine, yet but soon to be, I think!! I need the final answer from my dad. He is my aunts and she got him from a breeder but not sure who or where. All I really know about his breeding is, he is from the working lines.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I ask how old he is..Its possible his color will change.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

He's eight(turning nine).


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

he is the color beautiful!!!


----------

